# Help me Identify?



## Mjblount (Mar 14, 2014)

*Warning* TONS of photos.

I acquired a lot of train related things recently. Me and my uncle buy foreclosed houses, fix them and rent them out so we find some cool things sometimes. This latest house we recently acquired had a lot of stuff, among the stuff is a lot of train things. What im about to show you is about 10% of the things we found. I dont know much about trains but i have done a little research on them trying to find models, and value but it has been tough. So if you can help me identify or value any of these that would be great! 

For the things i have the Model # or other info I will post it Under the photo moving Left to right and from the top to bottom.


Not sure of the Model #. The owner has wrote 850 on the box for both of these, Might be the #?


The Atlas says #7086, RSD 4/5 Diesel. The Bachmann says 0620, U36b "spirit of '76".


Bachmann says 41-505-14 USRA 0-6-0 & Slope Tender. AHM says 7024 FD B&O.


Model says 5095-02 N.Y.C


This one doesnt seem to be in its original box so i do not know the Model. It says on a sticker EMD FP-45 though i dont know what that means.


Nothing to indicate the model is on or in the box.


From left to right. 3304-016 GGI PEEN. 3202-002 4-8-2 MOuntain Penn


Item No. 41-0840-14


Item No. 84114 PreWar


No idea on these they had no box and no markings that i can see.


Not sure on these. Theres 3 engines and one car.


Unsure. The things solid very heavy.


Not sure. Needs some restoration i think ha.


Not sure.


This is just a top for the engine. I doubt itd be worth anything if you think different let me know.


Not a clue.


Nope


?


Some random cars.


No model for the Industrial. The IHC is a 50' Gondola no #. The ModelPower Says 840 on the side.


From top left to bottom Right. 2500 Series 40' Steel Fridge. 2500 Series 40' Fridge. 3800 Series Gondola. 3700 series PS-1. Series 2250 Double Sheathed Box car.


Top to bottom. #6285-u. #6284-u. #6432.


#6430. #6430-U #6431


Seems like some kits.

*Everything Here on Is Lionel Unless stated otherwise*



Very interested to see if this is worth anything






























There are tons of tracks of all different types in this bag. To save time i just took one picture. Thank god.



This is not Lionel.


Well thats it. Dont say i didnt warn you. Again ANY help is much appreciated.


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

As for the HO scale locomotives, you can go to ebay and see what similar items sell for. Usually diesel type locomotives fetch anywhere from $50-$75, steam locomotives more, upwards of $100 usually. I see you also have some Lionel prewar, you can get a Greenberg price guide for Lionel prewar trains from Amazon


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You have quite a find there. I can imagine that some of
the forum members may want to have first bid on
various items.

Once you have your inventory organized and
photographed, you should post the pics and
the Prices (required) in our For Sale forum.
There is no charge for this service.

Don


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

Yes, that prewar Lionel should fetch a handsome amount of money ! And that tank locomotive looks like it might have been made by Marklin or Trix.


----------



## Mjblount (Mar 14, 2014)

wsboyette said:


> As for the HO scale locomotives, you can go to ebay and see what similar items sell for. Usually diesel type locomotives fetch anywhere from $50-$75, steam locomotives more, upwards of $100 usually. I see you also have some Lionel prewar, you can get a Greenberg price guide for Lionel prewar trains from Amazon


Thanks! Ill check out that price guide.


----------



## Mjblount (Mar 14, 2014)

DonR said:


> You have quite a find there. I can imagine that some of
> the forum members may want to have first bid on
> various items.
> 
> ...


Yes i planned on listing the items here. Just wasnt sure what i should list the price as since i do not know much about these things. And all the searching on ebay comes up with models that are selling or listed for only 20$ for locomotives, so when the post above said i can sell some of these trains for 50-75 for the diesel ones its confusing. 

Id also like to sell these fairly quick as id rather them be used or admired instead of just in storage, they are nice. I was thinking going from the first reply to just put all the diesel trains for 75$ Or best offer and the steam for 100 obo. Since i dont know what exactly they are worth i can let others choose what they want to pay.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Suggestion?

Make your pictures smaller, I bet a lot are not looking because of the size.
It is hard to navigate your thread because of the size.

Just a suggestion.:smokin:


----------



## Mjblount (Mar 14, 2014)

big ed said:


> Suggestion?
> 
> Make your pictures smaller, I bet a lot are not looking because of the size.
> It is hard to navigate your thread because of the size.
> ...


Thanks you are right. Just fixed it.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

PM sent. 

What's the magic number for the ability to send PMs? 5 posts? 6 posts? I lost track.


----------



## Mjblount (Mar 14, 2014)

dannyrandomstate said:


> PM sent.
> 
> What's the magic number for the ability to send PMs? 5 posts? 6 posts? I lost track.


I attempted to reply but could not. Guess i havent hit the limit yet.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Mjblount

Here are suggestion to help you list your train items.

Use the figures you see on Ebay or Amazon as a guide.
Set your price a bit higher but make it clear that you
will be glad to negotiate the price, with an OBO. In
effect asking buyers to suggest the price.

Used HO freight cars usually sell for around 5.00 if in
good condition, especially if they have the knuckle couplers
that look like real train couplers. Those are referred to as Kadee.

Passenger cars can run much more, depending on the detailing
and condition. They could possibly go for 20 to 30 a piece
more if highly details and lighted.


You should be aware that many, if not most, HO modellers
use the DCC control system. The locomotives that you
have appear to be DC. These can be converted with
a decoder but that is costly. I mention this so you'll
understand why those locos may not bring as much as
hoped.

Train items in their original boxes seem to sell for more.
Do note when that is the case.

The Lionel items would definitely be valued higher since
they are prewar and appear to be in good condition.

If there is a model railroad club in your area or a good
hobby shop perhaps you could get some estimates from
them.

You do not need to post all of your inventory at the same time.
Put up a few of the items you feel comfortable setting a price.
That will give you time to assess the remaining items for a
later post.

Don


----------

